
Mobile Patterns – UI UX Inspirational Gallery for iOS and Android - maitrik
https://www.mobile-patterns.com/
======
Raphmedia
It's ironic that a site about UI/UX has a 5 seconds black screen during load.
This might be due to the HN hug of death however. In either case, a small
loader (or similar modern loading indicator pattern) would increase the site's
usability by miles.

Edit:

Interesting that this comment is being downvoted. Initial page loading time is
not a nitpick, it is the main source of an increased bounce rates.

> "[Users] with an average page load time of 2 seconds view 8.9 pages on
> average, while those with an average page load time of 7 seconds view only
> 3.7 pages on average. The number of pages viewed consistently decreases as
> page speed decreases, and the difference in pages viewed between users
> averaging 2 second load times and users averaging 4 seconds is 3.x pages.
> This means that a 2 second delay in page load time could mean a user exits
> your site 3 pages earlier."¹

Articles upon articles are written on the topic and UI/UX experts have a lot
of patterns available to mitigate the issue.

This article showcases a lot of great way one can use to change the perception
of a slow loading page: [https://medium.com/dev-channel/hacking-user-
perception-to-ma...](https://medium.com/dev-channel/hacking-user-perception-
to-make-your-websites-and-apps-feel-faster-922636b620e3)

\---

¹ [https://blog.littledata.io/2017/04/07/how-does-page-load-
spe...](https://blog.littledata.io/2017/04/07/how-does-page-load-speed-affect-
bounce-rate/)

~~~
maitrik
Not sure why you are being downvoted. I agree with you. :) Still fixing all
these. And you are correct it is a bit slower due to HN front page.

~~~
Raphmedia
Initial loading aside, the site is great and I've bookmarked it.

------
maitrik
We recently launched Mobile Patterns - a comprehensive patterns gallery
especially designed for the key players in the design community.

Designers at Mobile Patterns capture ‘WOW’ moments from commendable mobile
apps and lead you to a vault of short videos of micro-interactions and user
flows. It also has a top search bar that enables you to jump straight off to
the interactions you desire to see.

We’d love to know what you think about Mobile Patterns and how we can shape
ourselves into your personalised patterns gallery.

------
alanlamm
As a small indie app dev - Great resource! Will use it. My thoughts -

1\. Agree that use of space on screen could be improved. 2\. Need to be able
to rewind/replay videos to see interactions well 3\. One way I think about
patterns is the following 4 buckets

\- consensus among whatever major apps like fb, google are doing whether u
like it or not, because that defines the ‘standard’ people are used to, and
there is a good chance it’s backed by a ton of UX research $$.

\- novelties / cute details / visuals/ conceptually elegant design that add
differentiation & perceived value, but on the other hand often suck up dev
time and end up not being the ideal in terms of functionality.

\- design that adds usability, even if it is considered not elegant or
redundant - E.g captioning icons

\- design that nudges towards intended behavior.

Of course great design does all 4 (HQ trivia is a good example), but more
often there is a real trade off and a lot of the design pattern sites I see
focus too much on #2 and a bit of #1 - at least I think it would be a really
useful segmentation to have e.g “we’re showing you this pattern because it
looks cool & different” vs “this has become standard” vs “this is simple &
works really well”

4\. a more comparative view of the apps (A does this this way, B does it this
other way, etc) would be more useful than the individual ‘A does this, isn’t
it nice’. I realise some comparison is possible if you select a tag (eg
settings) then scroll through the apps, but not ideal yet

------
tom--
Awesome resource, a feedback would be to show 4 apps per scroll-view, instead
of dedicating an entire screen height to one app - since first-time users are
only going to see that one app when they load the page, and there's quite some
scrolling involved to view more than two.

~~~
maitrik
Thanks, Tom. I am still collecting feedback and trying to figure out the best
solution for showing most value to users.

------
coldcode
What is a successful mobile app I wonder? Some apps are products themselves
and some are adjunct to the real product (think airline app) where there is no
actual competition at the app level. I would think the patterns might be
different for each kind.

------
sandGorgon
Is there a way to have a top level filter for Android vs ios ? Because the
patterns don't cross over entirely.

And because it's a US site, the number of ios patterns outstrip Android ones
...which makes it hard to use if i only want to see android.

------
V-2
It's supposed to be "comprehensive", but all the designs in the gallery appear
to be of iOS apps. I haven't found a single Android sample in the gallery. Is
it me, or is this the idea behind the collection?

~~~
Infinitesimus
You can query by android: [https://www.mobile-
patterns.com/search/patterns?q=android:pl...](https://www.mobile-
patterns.com/search/patterns?q=android:platform)

But they are all Kitkat and older from the screenshots

~~~
V-2
Yes. Thanks. Well, these indeed don't look particularly inspiring...

------
yodon
Thought provoking and a little intimidating, but in the best of ways

~~~
yodon
Also, on an iPhone 6S using the Chrome browser app I've had three occasions
where the page has crashed and reloaded. I don't see a way to precisely repeat
it but I've had it happen twice on the main list and once in a detail page
(the detail page crash happened as I hit the bottom of a long app detail page,
but that may been a coincidence as I don't think I was hitting bottom of the
main page crashes)

~~~
maitrik
Hey that does seem a bit strange. Can you give more details if possible? What
device, os version, etc?

~~~
yodon
iPhone 6 Plus (sorry about typo describing it above as 6S) running iOS 12.1
and the latest release of the Chrome browser for iOS

------
jordanlwalker
So happy to see this live! I've always wanted a resource like this to show
clients how specific functions would work, without fully having to mock it up
myself. Thanks Maitrik!

------
cityzen
wow, what is going on with this website? Takes a few seconds to load and then
it puts safari into a chokehold. I had to tap out and could only see the first
row of items.

------
myguysi
Huh not what I was expecting from the title. I expected it to be a sort of
“best practice” mobile UX library - bottom navs, asking for permissions, that
kind of thing.

~~~
KineticLensman
Agree - 'patterns' suggests generic templates rather than specific examples
(going back to the GoF design patterns book). The sub-heading 'Inspirational
UI UX Patterns That Work' is closer, although it still has that misleading
'patterns' word.

Although perhaps I'm just showing my desktop-focussed anti-app age by
obsessing about 'patterns'. I have to say that the overall page - while
technically really well done - actually left me feeling saddened at the
brilliance of the designers whose goal is attracting and then harvesting our
attention.

(Okay, now I'll get off my own lawn and go back indoors).

------
danibx
When logging in with Twitter:

This application will be able to: Read Tweets from your timeline. See who you
follow, and follow new people. Update your profile. Post Tweets for you.

~~~
maitrik
We are soon adding other forms of signing up to address privacy concerns.
Luckily, you dont have to sign up to use the site. Still, I hear you.

------
morenoh149
Can't sign in with twitter, some django error, also you probably want to
disable DEBUG in production. Email me if you need help with this ;)

------
alanlamm
Also important to have the date when the video/screenshot was taken and be
able to filter by it.

------
jonplackett
Cool site but I question any props for Twitter. Their app and site are both
equally awfully designed.

~~~
jkchu
Care to elaborate a bit?

------
markivraknatap
Seems like a good resource. Thanks

------
macho_developer
Amazing resource. Thanks! Is there something that is comparable to this for
Desktop?

------
let_var
Really good resource.

